
Phosphorus: 350 years after its discovery, this vital element is running out - fraqed
https://theconversation.com/phosphorus-350-years-after-its-discovery-this-vital-element-is-running-out-109535
======
kristianp
I doubt it is running out, what a dumb article. [https://www.mining-
technology.com/features/featurephosphorus...](https://www.mining-
technology.com/features/featurephosphorus-whats-shaping-the-future-of-this-
vital-element-4913074/)

